# Help! Cut pup nail too short, bleeding



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I cut my babies nail too short and it's bleeding. I didn't think too much of it at the time and put in into some baking soda like the vet said, but it's been a few hours and it's still bleeding. Advice please!!!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

is there any pet store open by you? or a store that carries pet supplies? like walmart? 

you need some styptic powder ASAP. if you can't get to the store, apply pressure with a clean cloth.... pack the nail with corn starch or flour... or apply ice to the surface.

your baby may have lost a good amount of blood since you said she's been bleeding for a few hours. you may want to call your vet or find an emergency vet.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

wash the foot in warm water and dry...take regular baking flour (but it in a bottle cap or something as not to contaminate the entire bag) then dip the nail thats bleeding in the flour. (flour does the same thing as quickstop, ive never heard of using baking soda through :shock: )
the flour will help the nail form a clot to stop the bloeeding, then apply pressure to the pad of the toe thats bleeding which will slow flow so the flour can help the clot, when you release the pressure do so slowly then once again just press (gently) the nail in the flour agin untill it stopps.

make sure hes not acting lethargic and check his gums, if they look very white he could have lost too much blood and will need to see a vet asap, but if hes acting normal i wouldnt worry too much, the regular white flour will help (cornstartch also works well if you dont have flour)


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I've also heard of using corn starch but never baking soda :shock: . Is there something we don't know about with that??


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

how is your baby doing? please give us an update when you have a chance. :wave:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

Turbo is doing much better thanks! I think he was bleeding, and then by running around he opened it up again. It just freaked me out to hurt my child!!!!  He has black nails and hates getting his nails cut. I think I may just take him to get them cut for now on. I don't like to battle him and end up rushing and hurting him. 

Thank you for all your thoughtful comments!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

whew! i'm glad turbo is feeling better. you should have some styptic powder on hand whenever you decide to cut his nails again. 

you could also try out one of the dremel animal nail grinders. they take a bit to get the dog used to, but i think they're well worth it. it's MUCH harder to cut the quick using the dremel than using traditional canine nail clippers. we haven't had a bleeder since we started using it!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

glad he is better!
My girls have black nails too and I even get my dogs even though I am a vet tech and cut nails all the time. It happens. 
I have Qwick Stop....a clotting powder for when u cut nails too short but like someone else said regular baking flour works too. 

If you find the bleeding wont stop even after a couple hours bring him to the vet...they have better clotting powders and can get it under control.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

So how do you know how far up the nail to cut? I know you need to stop just before the quick, but with black nails how are you able to tell where exactly that is?!?! I need to do some clipping soon and have been wondering about this. :?


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

my girl's nails are dark...its too hard...also one of her toes is impossible to cut!!!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Shiver's are black and I do hers myself. I start at the tip and clip my way up (little by little) until I see a little black dot in the center of the nail. I then file them so they aren't so sharp.
I'm not sure how other people do it when their pup is freaking out. It's a really relaxed process for us and Shiver ends up falling asleep while I do it so I can really take my time.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

I've been reading up on grinding the nail instead of clipping it. Here's a good tip I found for anyone with a long hair dog.



> ... putting an old nylon over the dogs foot and poking the nails through to keep the fur out of the way of the sanding drum


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh I love that tip. I am lucky that Tucker and Jasper have white/clear nails (Tucker has one black one), but their fur gets in the way of finding a clean cut. I have cut too deep 2x on Tucker and now he fights me.  
Having a clear shot will help with my mistakes and hopefully increase Tucker's trust in me again.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I hate clipping nails. Madison's nails are very easy to clip (although they are all black)... he just lays back, and falls asleep!

Rylie's nails are really hard to clip. My fiancee has to hold her while I clip them. Her nails are white/clear with a couple of black ones.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Scruffy's claws are black too but when i clip them, i literally just take off the very tip...if I am feeling brave, i take a little more off.

He doesn't like it and struggles but i have to hold him firmly and he eventually gives in and lets me do it.

I usually let him run around after and they file themselves but i'd love to smooth them...what do people use?

Many thanks


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I just use a regular nail file.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

canadiandawn said:


> I just use a regular nail file.


A metal file? 

Thanks


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

No, just the regular ones. Not sure what they're called - just the same as I use for my own nails.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh really...thanks, I'll try one of those then next time xxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

canadiandawn said:


> No, just the regular ones. Not sure what they're called - just the same as I use for my own nails.


In the 'old days' they were called 'emery boards'.........wish it was easy cut Sully's and Fynn's,Rosie isnt too bad though!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

lol Donna...they are still called emery boards as far as i know :lol:


----------

